# sony vaio pcg-8m2l



## frost82 (Oct 26, 2010)

i cant seem to locate the reset button on my sony vaio model 8m2l laptop. does anyone know where this might be?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this is a laptop - correct ?
what type of reset are you expecting to find and why


----------

